# Need help on my new pond



## algae eaters (Aug 12, 2008)

i have just built a new second pond in my garden.my new pond has 27000 gallons in. In my first pond i have various fish including a couple of koi and shubunkins and grass karp. 

i am going to transfer some of these fish into my new bigger pond and i was just wondering about getting a hi fin banded shark to add in aswell. 

now for the questions 

how deep does a pond need to be to keep hi fin banded shark in it ?
do hi fin banded sharks get on with the fish above ?
and how big do they grow ?

also if there is any other info on these fish e.g good info websites or places to buy them then please either email me or post a reply. 

bare in mind i live in wilmslow england so the climate is different to the american climate and we have mild winters so our ponds never freeze over but still get pretty chilly. :fish:


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

27,000 gallons! Wow! Bigger than most swimming pools!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

I already answered this in your other thread you made about this. Please read it


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/goldfish-koi-ponds/21003-new-pond-fish.html


----------

